# Girl's day out fishing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterday I had April and Bobbie on board for a day of fish catching action. They came all the way from south Carolina with husbands James and Walter who are fishing the RDFISH Tourney Friday. James set up the trip for the girls while they are out pre fishing the redfish. I went over the maps with James pointing him to some redfish area’s to scout and the girls and I loaded up and in search of speckled trout. April and Bobbie caught on real quick and in no time trout were jumping in the boat, they kept me pretty busy for a solid hour. A couple of moves and the limit was full. April said it was better than shopping for shoe’s AWESOME! The best fishing trip of their lives and it was not over. Time to get some redfish which proved a little tougher several spots but finally we found a few and the drags and girls were screaming. Great day on the water for sure and plenty fish to go back home with.
THE FISHING IS ON RIGHHT NOW AND I HAVE QUITE FEW DAYS OPEN SO GIVE ME ACLL AND COME CATCH YOU SOME.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHIG ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Great catch and lovely ladies.


----------

